# Question about double taper.



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

Hello all of slingshot experts in the forum.

I was reading about how tapered bands increase speed.
So, I decided to apply the concept in one more dimension.

View media item 4529View media item 4528Bottom band is 1" x 3/4" x 9 and top is 3/4" x 1/2" x 9.
Since I don't have a chrony and can't test on my own, the question is:
Does this multiply the effect of tapering or is it just plain stupid.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Interesting idea! It's hard to say if it will work until someone tests it with a chrony.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Good thinking. I am going to assume you are thinking that if a taper helps speed, then overlaying a slighter tapered band set over a stronger tapered band set, this un equal tapered band set combo is like tapering a single band set?

I am intrigued by the concept, if I stated clearly what I was thinking.

The properties of latex and it's behavior have made me feel humbled as to what I thought would be the result compared to what actually happens. Tapering a band set is a perfect example! I never would have thought lessening the amount of latex in a band would increase speed.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I never chronied it to get results or anything, but last year I made up some 'Christmas Bands'.

A combination of red and green thera together. They did seem quite fast.

I'll make up a few similar sets, check the speeds and report back.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Come on Dan (ZDP 189), this has to be right up your alley. What say you?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

HI BK,
From what I've learned about elastomers, running two different sizes of bands will lead to the larger of the two bands getting all the stress put on it. The thinner width band will not be utilized to it's full potential because it is being held back by the shorter draw of the larger band. A wider or thicker rubber( of the same type) will invariably elongate less then a thinner width or gauge. Good try though! Flatband


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

Flatband, That make perfect sense.
Thanks for the info and you are truly a master of bands.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> HI BK,
> From what I've learned about elastomers, running two different sizes of bands will lead to the larger of the two bands getting all the stress put on it. The thinner width band will not be utilized to it's full potential because it is being held back by the shorter draw of the larger band. A wider or thicker rubber( of the same type) will invariably elongate less then a thinner width or gauge. Good try though! Flatband


I agree with Gary's comment. He's far more experienced than I. Thin/ narrow bands get their speed from achieving high elongation. Tapers also reach high elongations in the tail. As Gary says, the heavy band will prevent the weaker band from reaching its potential. The best you can hope for is the same performance as the heavy band, scaled up with the additional cross sectional area of the light band. Ironically, depending whether the draw is force or anchor limited, it may actually work out with lesser performance than one band on its own. In other situations, it will be a little faster. Anyway, give it a go if you happen to have a heavy set and a light set and you need a set a little heavier than the heavier of the two it may save cutting fresh bands.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't have a way to back this up, but I wouldn't go down this route. It seems like putting a team of horses together to pull your chariot that isn't gonna work out too well. Let's say you put a plowhorse and a quarterhorse together. The plowhorse will really be the one who's pulling you along at his speed. The quarterhorse will function too, but he won't be adding speed.


----------

